# 60'S fishing vessel Corona WA.30



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Any information or photos of this vessel ?


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Olsens are showing a Corona in Buckie and then Sandend from the 1950's to the 1970's but thats all. Could your one be under 15 tons?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

